# 1st Cleveland, OH Slot Car Swap Meet



## Mister Coney (Apr 27, 2005)

Greetings Fellow Slotcar Enthusiasts,

WHO: ALL FELLOW SLOTCAR ENTHUSIASTS
WHAT: 1ST CLEVELAND OH SLOT CAR SWAP MEET
WHERE: STRONGSVILLE HOLIDAY INN - 15471 ROYALTON ROAD 44136-5441
WHEN: SUNDAY, OCTOBER 15, 2006 9:00 AM-1:00 PM 
WHY: 100 PERCENT SLOTCARS! HO - 1/32 - 1/24 SCALE SLOTCAR FUN! FUN! FUN!

FLYER WITH COMPLETE DETAILS & DIRECTIONS:
http://www.mrconey.com/vintage_slotcar_club/cleveland_ohio_slot_car_show.html

NOTE: This event will sell out and tables are on a first come basis!

Thank you.

Mister Coney


----------



## AfxToo (Aug 29, 2003)

Excellent! Something to fill the gap left by the loss of the Toledo show.


----------



## SCJ (Jul 15, 1999)

AfxToo said:


> Excellent! Something to fill the gap left by the loss of the Toledo show.


The Toledo show moved an hour north to the Detroit area.......and there is already a Cleveland area slot car show! In fact, the oldest slot show in the country is the Richfield show......having another just dilutes the pool of buyers, vendors etc. and certainly doesn't help the promoter. 


--------------------------
www.SlotCarJohnnies.com


----------



## AfxToo (Aug 29, 2003)

Yeah, I'm quite familiar with Brad's show. It's one of the biggest and best. I'm hoping that there are enough slot car enthusiasts in the OH/MI/IN/PA/KY/WV/NY region to support an additional show. Sometimes you just can't make a show date and having another one is close proximity is just the ticket. Let's hope they all make it and everyone walks away happy. Time will tell.


----------



## Mister Coney (Apr 27, 2005)

AfxToo said:


> I'm hoping that there are enough slot car enthusiasts in the OH/MI/IN/PA/KY/WV/NY region to support an additional show. Sometimes you just can't make a show date and having another one is close proximity is just the ticket. Let's hope they all make it and everyone walks away happy.


Greetings Fellow Slotcar Enthusiasts,

Well said. Mister Coney is 100% confident that there are more than enough slot car enthusiasts to support multiple slot car shows and swap meets. The positive response has been overwhelming. The 1st Cleveland, OH Slot Car Swap Meet is four (4) weeks away and almost sold out!

If anyone from HobbyTalk knows someone willing to set up a slot car racing track, please contact me.

Thank you.

Mister Coney


----------



## dlw (Aug 17, 1999)

Mister Coney, I hope you will try another show in Pittsburgh. Since the Butler Crown show has ceased, hopefully you can bring in your show to take up the slack. The Crown show would come in August so if you want to try it, you have time to advertise it to everyone.


One thing that would help draw would be some Tjet, Afx, JL/AW races, along with free-reign running time so folks can try out what they brought or bought.


----------



## Mister Coney (Apr 27, 2005)

*1st Cleveland OH Slot Car Show & Swap Meet*

Greetings Fellow Slotcar Enthusiasts,

The 1st Cleveland OH Slot Car Show & Swap Meet is five (5) days away and almost sold out!

We have some vendors traveling in from Chicago, Dayton, Syracuse, Toledo and Youngstown as well as locals from Cleveland.

There will be all kinds of HO and 1:64 scale slot cars and parts including 440's, afx, atlas, autoworld, hp2, hp7, jl, lionel, dash, lifelike, nurora, tjets, tyco pro, tyco s, vibes, etc.

There will even be some 1:24, 1:32, 1:43, 1:48 scale.

Door prizes for everyone that walks through the door and one lucky person will walk away with over $200.00 worth of door prizes after 12 noon!

Mister Coney ColorMe™ contests for children of all ages. Special door prizes for moms, wives and girl friends!

If anyone from HobbyTalk knows someone willing to set up a slot car racing track, please contact me.

NOTE: If you are registered on both HobbyTalk and Mister Coney...

1) Print this page out
2) Enter your usernames from BOTH sites
3) Get a FREE Mister Coney 1:48 scale O GAUGE Jigsaw Puzzle with your paid admission. ($10.00 value) Choose one of ten different O GAUGE cars. (These are a Limited Edition of 24)

My HobbyTalk username is:
My MisterConey username is:

Thank you.

Mister Coney


----------



## BRPHO (Aug 1, 2006)

Hi Guys!

I just wanted to comment on Mr.Coney's Strongsville show.

It was a first time show at this location.

It was fairly small to start compared to the Richfield show but a very good show in itself for a first time affair.

I think if Mr.Coney keeps promoting this show it has the potential to keep growing and getting even better each year.

I actually liked this show better than some of the bigger shows due to the less crowds at this show allowing you to actually see what the dealers had for sale without all the crowds at bigger shows crammed into an area.

I can say I had a very nice time and came away with about a dozen and a half cars I had been looking for.

There was a little bit of everything for sale by the dealers, new/old Ho,1/32,1/24 etc.

I think by all of us supporting this show it can only get bigger and better everytime Mr.Coney decides to have it at this location!

Keep up the good work with the slot shows Mr.Coney!

I really enjoyed my time at the Strongsville show!

Wayne


----------

